# The Slash on Hatteras



## smuckinphartass (Apr 29, 2012)

Since the surf is not so productive I was wondering about trying for trout or flounder in the canals & marshes. I got plastics, a couple Clark spoons, sand fleas & dead shrimp. Where to launch is a bit of a mystery. Recommendations?


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

I have no recommendations but I am curious as to how you do down there. I have booked a rental on the sound side in september and have been eyeballing that area on google earth. Perhaps JAM could shed some light on this for us.
Ben


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

I live up in town (Kill Devil Hills) and the sound up here is loaded with specks. Find some waist deep water near a deep water channel 5-6ft+ and it wil have trout and flounder. . . My strategy up here is if I dont connect after about 10 mins I move because when they are there its on! Good luck have fun. Oh and use popping cork and a 3-4ft floro leader with gulp and youll score


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Took My Girl up in there*

last friday. More of just to show her then fish but I did bring a rod.. Nothing, Dead Zone, this time of year you need to be down closer to the Inlet to catch fish. Just be careful, if you get caught down there at the wrong time, we will see ya in Bermuda.. Current can run over 7 knots, and you cannot go against it.. 

JAM


----------

